# المنتديات الخاصة > القصة والشعر >  كتاب " طبقات فحول الشعراء " لابن سلام الجمحي

## صفاء عطاالله

*طبقات* *فحول* *الشعراء**لابن سلام الجمحي*

*مولده* *:* 
ولد محمد بن سلام الجمحي في البصرة عام 139 هـ  ، وعاش حياته في بغداد ، وتوفى بها عام 232هـ . وهو أحد الإخباريين والرواة كما قال فيه صاحب الفهرست ، وهو من جملة أهل الأدب كما قال فيه الأنباري صاحب كتاب " نزهة الألباء في طبقات الأدباء " كما أنه نحوي أخذ النحو عن حماد بن سلمـة ،  وهو كذلك لغوي عده الزبيدي الأندلسي صاحب كتاب " طبقات النحويين واللغويين " في الطبقة الخامسة من اللغويين البصريين وهو يعد أحد كبار نقاد الشعر . 

وقد تتلمذ محمد على يد والده سلام الجمحي ، وأراد له الأب أن يكون عالما أو فقيها ، وكان أخوه عبد الرحمن من رواد الحـديث . وقد قرأ محمد بن سلام الجمحي على فحول شيوخ الأدب واللغة في عصره ؛ فدرس على يد عبد الملك الأصمعي ، وخلف الأحمر ، وأبو عبيدة معمر بن المثنى ، والمفضل الضبي ، ويونس بن حبيب ، وغيرهم . 


*أهم مؤلفاته  :* 
أورد ابن النديم في كتابه الفهرست ثبتا بأسماء الكتب التي ألفها ابن سلام ومنها : كتاب الفاصل في ملح الأخبار والأشعار ، وكتاب بيوتات العرب ، وكتاب طبقات الشعراء الجاهليين ، وكتاب طبقات الشعراء الإسلاميين ، وكتاب غريب القرآن . 

ومحمد بن سلام الجمحي هو أول ناقد متخصص في القرن الثالث الهجري ، وكتابه طبقات الشعراء هو أول مصدر نقدي وصل إلينا حتى الآن . فقد كانت الأعمال النقدية قبله لا تتجاوز الجمل  أو الفقرات ،  نراها مبعثرة في المصادر الأدبية . ونرى أن طبقات الشعراء الجاهليين ، وطبقات الشعراء الإسلاميين وطبقات الشعراء ، هى مسميات مختلفة لكتاب واحد ، هو طبقات الشعراء ، أو طبقات فحول الشعراء . 

*أهمية ابن سلام ومكانته :* 
يعتبر محمد بن سلام الجمحي أول من نظم البحث في القضايا الأدبية والنقدية المختلفة ، وعرف كيف يعرضها ويبرهن عليها ويستنبط منها حقائق أدبية في كتابه طبقات فحول الشعراء . وقد شارك معاصريه في كثير من الأفكار ،  ولكنه محصها وحققها وأضاف إليها ، وصبغها بصبغة البحث العلمي وسلكها في كتاب خاص ،  هو خلاصة ما قيل إلي عهده في أشعار الجاهلية والإسلام ، فالفرق بينه وبين من عاصره كثير ،  حيث زاد على ما قالوا في النقد الفني وفي النظر إلى الأدب ، حيث أودع كل معارف عصره في النقد في كتابه الذي يعد أسبق الكتب في ذلك المجال ، فكان أول المؤلفين في النقد الأدبي ، بالإضافة إلي أنه قد جمع الآراء  المبعثرة التي قالها الأدباء والعلماء في الشعر والشعراء ، ودرسها دراسة نقدية بروح عالم متأثر بطريقة عصره في الاستيعاب والشرح والتحليل وذكر الأسباب والمسببات .    


*تحقيق الكتاب وموقف المحقق من عنوانه :* 
قام محمود شاكر بتحقيق الكتاب وجعله تحت عنوان ( طبقات فحول الشعراء ) وقد برر ذلك بالأسباب التالية : 
*أولا* *:* أن اسم " طبقات الشعراء " لا يطابق موضوع كتاب ابن سلام كل المطابقة ، فإنه لم يستوف فيه ذكر " الشعراء " بل اختار منهم عددا معلوما . والذي أغفله من كبار الشعراء أضعاف أضعاف ما ذكر . وإذن فاسم " طبقات الشعراء " ثوب فضفاض لا يطابق ما في كتابه" .  
*ثانيا* *:* لأن محمود شاكر رأى أن ابن سلام قد أوجد اللفظ المطابق لمعنى ما أراد في كتابه ، فهو يقول : " فاقتصرنا من الفحول المشهورين على أربعين شاعرا " وهذه كلمة دالة ، وهي مطابقة لما فعل ، فإنه وازن بين الشعراء ، " فألف من تشابه شعره منهم إلى نظرائه " ونزلهم منازلهم ، ثم  اقتصر " بعد الفحص والنظر والرواية عمن مضى من أهل العلم ، إلى رهط أربعة ، على أنهم أشعر العرب طبقة " فرأيت أن تسمية الكتاب باسم " طبقات فحول الشعراء " أولى وأدل من تسميته " طبقات الشعراء " . 

*ثالثا**:* ذكر أبو الفرج الأصفهاني هذه الكلمة " فحول " في موضعين من كتابه ، أحدهما في ترجمة المخبل السعدي إذ يقول : " وذكره ابن سلام في الطبقة الخامسة من فحول الشعراء " . والآخر في ترجمة عبيد بن الأبرص إذ يقول : " وجعله ابن سلام في الطبقة الرابعة من فحول الجاهلية " .     

*رابعا* *:* رأى محمود شاكر على نسخته التي نقلها بيده منذ زمن طويل عنوان " طبقات فحول الشعراء " ، ولم يدر أكانت هذه الكلمة في الأم العتيقة ، ثم نقلها كما هى ، أم كتبها من عنده ؟ وهو يرجح الأول ، لأنه كان يومئذ صغيرا لم يتجاوز السابعة عشرة من عمره ، ولأنه كان يومئذ في أول الطلب ، وأجهل من أن ينظر نظرا صحيحا في مثل هذا الأمر الدقيق ، المحتاج إلى التمييز والبصر . 

من أجل هذا ، لم يتردد محمود شاكر في جعل اسم الكتاب " طبقات فحول الشعراء " ، فإن كان هو الاسم القديم الذي سمى به ابن سلام كتابه ، فذاك ، وإلا فإنه يراه بعد ذلك كله أولى بأن يكون اسما للكتاب ، دون الاسم الذي عرف به ، وسواء اتفقنا أم اختلفنا مع محمود شاكر حول الأسباب التي ساقها ليبرر بها وجهة نظره ، فإننا نحمد له الجهد الذي بذله في تحقيق  الكتاب حتى خرج على هذا النحو من الدقة والإتقان . 


*مادة الكتاب :* 
ينقسم الكتاب إلى قسمين :
*القسم الأول* -  ويشمل المقدمة وتحدث فيها ابن سلام عن المشكلات الآتية :  

*أولا : مفهوم الشعر* ، وقد جعل ابن سلام الشعر صناعة لا يحسنها إلا من كان على دراية واسعة بها ، فشأن الشعر عنده كشأن سائر الصناعات . فهو يقول : ( وللشعر صناعة وثقافة ، يعرفها أهل العلم كسائر أصناف العلم والصناعات ، منها ما تتثقفه العين ، ومنها ما تتثقفه الأذن ، ومنها ما تتثقفه اليد ، ومنها ما يتثقفه اللسان ، من ذلك اللؤلؤ والياقوت ، لا يعرف بصفة ولا وزن دون المعاينة ممن يبصره ؛ ومن ذلك الجهبذة بالدينار والدرهم ، لا تعرف جودتهما بلون ، ولا مس ، ولا صراط ، ولا وزن، ولا صفة ، ويعرفه الناقد عند المعاينة ، فيعرف بهرجها وزائفها ، وكذلك يعرف الرقيق فتوصف الجارية ، فيقال ناصعة اللون ، نقية الثغر ، حسنة العين والأنف ، جيدة النهود، طريفة اللسان ، واردة الشعر ، فتكون في هذه الصفة بمائة دينار وبمائتي دينار، وتكون أخرى بألف دينار وأكثر ، لا يجد واصفها مزيدا على هذه الصفة ) . وابن سلام في هذا النص يذكر الشروط التي يجب أن تتوفر في الناقد ، أو بالأحرى جسد لنا عوامل ثقافة الناقد ،* ويتمثل العامل الأول* عنده في ذوق الناقد ، فالكثير من أحكام الناقد تعتمد على ذوقه الشخصي ، وعليه أن يقرأ كثيرا للشعراء . 
*ويتجسد* *العامل* *الثاني* في التربة ، فهذا المران يهذب ذوقه ويربيه ، ويحدد له مواقع الجمال في الشعر ، ومن الأفكار التي عرض لها ابن سلام في كتابه *فكرة الشعر* *الموضوع* ، الذي يضاف إلى الجاهليين وليس لهم . وتلك الفكرة تزعجه ، وتحتل الجانب الأعظم مما يتصل بالنقد الأدبي في مقدمة كتابه . وترد في ثنايا الكتاب مرة بعد مرة ، وقد نبه بعض العلماء على أن هناك مصنوعا ، كخلف الأحمر ، والمفضل الضبي ، وكان ابن سلام أشدهم تحرجا في هذا الشعر ، وأراد خدمة الروح العلمية بإسناد كل قول إلى صاحبه ، وكل شعر إلى عصره . 
ويؤمن ابن سلام أن من الشعر الجاهلي ما هو مصنوع ، وتلك فكرة ذاعت قبله ، لكنه يعرضها فيحسن العرض ، ويبرهن عليها فيصيب ، فخلف الأحمر يرى أن من الشعر ما هو مصنوع لا خير فيه ، فلذلك يرده . ويونس بن حبيب يتهم حماد الراوية بالكذب ، وأبو عبيدة يروي أن داوود بن متمم بن نويرة قدم البصرة ، فأتاه هو وابن نوح فسألاه عن شعر أبيه متمم ، فلما نقد شعر أبيه جعل يزيد في الأشعار ويضعها ، وإذا كلام دون كلام متمم . 
وابن سلام يعيب على محمد بن إسحاق ، صاحب السيرة النبوية ؛ أنه هجن الشعر وأفسده ، وأورد في كتابه أشعارا لرجال لم يقولوا الشعر قط ، ونساء لم يقلن شعرا قط، بل أورد أشعارا لعاد وثمود . وقد أبطل ابن سلام الجمحي هذا الشعر ونفاه بأدلة أربعة وهى :    

*1-* *دليل نقلي :* 

فالله عز وجل يقول : ( وأنه أهلك عاد الأولى وثمود فما أبقى ) ، ويقول في عاد (فهل ترى لهم من باقية ) ،  لم تبق بقية من عاد ،  فمن إذن حمل هذا الشعر ومن أداه منذ ألوف السنين .  

*2-* *إن اللغة العربية لم تكن موجودة في عهد عاد* ، وليس يصح في الأذهان أن يوجد شعر بلغة لم توجد بعد . فأول من تكلم بالعربية إسماعيل بن إبراهيم – عليهما السلام – وإسماعيل كان بعد عاد ، ثم إن معد الجد الذي قبل الأخير ؛ كان في عصر موسى – عليه السلام – وموسى جاء بعد عاد وثمود .

*3-* *يذكر ابن سلام أن عاد من اليمن* *،* *وأنه لليمنيين لسان آخر غير العربية* . ويستدل على ذلك بقول أبي عمرو بن العلاء : 
" العرب كلها ولد إسماعيل إلا حمير وبقايا جرهم "  وبقوله : 
" ما لسان حمير وأقاصي اليمن بلساننا ولا عربيتهم بعربيتنا "
*4-* *ويفعل ابن سلام في هذا الشعر برجوعه إلى تاريخ الأدب* فيقول: ( لم يكن لأوائل العرب من الشعر إلا الأبيات ، يقولها الرجل في حادثة ، وإنما قصدت القصائد وطول الشعر على عهد عبد المطلب وهاشم بن عبد مناف ، وذلك يدل على إسقاط شعر عاد وثمود وحمير وتبع ...... ) وإذا كان هؤلاء هم الذين أطالوا الكلام وقالوا القصيد ، فلابد من نفي كل قصيدة تعزى إلى عهد أقدم من عهده ، ولابد إذن من نفي تلك القصائد التي وردت في سيرة ابن إسحاق . 

*وابن سلام الجمحي يرجع قضية الانتحال في الشعر الجاهلي إلى سببين :* 

*أولا : العصبية في العصر الإسلامي :* 

     فقد حرص كثير من القبائل العربية على أن تضيف لإسلامها ضروبا من المكانة والمجد . والشعر الجاهلي ضاع منه الكثير كما يرى أبو عمرو بن العلاء ، وكما فطن إلى ذلك من قبله عمر بن الخطاب – رضى الله عنه - ، فقد تشاغلت العرب عنه بالجهاد وغزو الروم وفارس ، ولم يكن مدونا  ، فلما فرغوا من الفتوح واطمئنوا بالأمصار ، وراجعوا روايته ، وجدوا كثيرا من حملته قد هلكوا بالموت والقتل ، وذهب منهـــم أكثره . يقول أبو عمرو بن العلاء : ( ما انتهى إليكم مما قالته العرب إلا أقله ، ولو جاءكم وافرا ، لجاءكم علم وشعر كثير ) . 


*ثانيا* : *ويتمثل* *ذلك* *في* *الرواة* *أنفسهم* ، *وزيادتهم* *في* *الأشعار* ، ويذكر ابن سلام الجمحي مثالين للرواة المتزيدين وهما ؛ داوود بن متمم ، وحماد الراوية ، ويبرهن على ذلك بطرفة بن العبد ، وعبيد بن الأبرص ، فهما مقدمان مشهوران ، والمروى لهما عند المصححين قليل ، فعبيد بن الأبرص قديم عظيم الذكر عظيم الشهرة ، وشعره مضطرب ذاهب ، لا يعرف ابن سلام الجمحي له إلا قوله : 

أقفر من أهله ملحوب          فالقطبيات فالذنوبوحسان بن ثابت  كثير الشعر جيده ، وقد حمل عليه ما لم يحمل على أحد ، لما تعاضهت قريش واستتبت ، وضعوا عليه أشعارا كثيرة لا تليق به . وعدي بن زيد كان يسكن الحيرة ومراكز الريف ، فلان لسانه ، وسهل منطقه ، فحمل عليه شئ كثير . وكان أبو طالب شاعرا جيد الكلام ، وأبرع ما قاله قصيدته التي مدح فيها النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – ومنها قوله : 

وأبيض يستسقى الغمام بوجهه         ربيع اليتامى عصمة للأرامل 

وقد زيد فيها وطولت . ولأبي سفيان بن الحارث شعر كان يقوله في الجاهلية فسقط وابن سلام الجمحي في هذه القضية يدون الحقائق العلمية الشائعة في عصره ، وينم بالفكرة من أطرافها ، ويأخذها أخذ العلماء بالنظر والتحليل .


*منهج ابن سلام الجمحي :* 

صنف ابن سلام شعراء الجاهلية عشر طبقات ، في كل طبقة أربعة شعراء ، وبذلك اختار من الشعراء الجاهليين *أربعين* شاعرا ، وكذلك *أربعين* في طبقات الشعراء الإسلاميين ، *وأربعة* شعراء في طبقة أصحاب المراثي ، *واثنين* *وعشرين* شاعرا في طبقة شعراء القرى العربية ، *وثمانية* في طبقة شعراء اليهود ، فهم جميعا *114* شاعرا . 

ورتب ابن سلام الشعراء داخل الطبقة الواحدة *وفقا للأهميتم* ، وكان يبدأ بالحديث عن نسب كل منهم ، ويعرض ما قاله العلماء فيهم ، وما كان من تفضيل شاعر على آخر ، وفي بعض الأحيان نراه يفسر الكلمات الغريبة التي تأتي في قصائد الشعراء ، وآراء علماء اللغة فيها ، وكانت له آراء خاصة في مزاعم هؤلاء اللغويين ؛ فقد كان يختلف معهم أحيانا ، ويتفق معهم أحيانا أخرى ، *وتمثلت*
*مقاييس اختياره لشعراء كل طبقة في ثلاثة أسباب* : 

*1-* *جودة الشعر .* 
*2-* *وفرة الشعر .* 
*3-* *تنوع الأغراض التي نظم فيها الشعر* 
. 
وإذا تساوى شاعران في الإجادة  ، وما روى عن أحدهما أقل من الآخر ، وضع صاحب الكثرة في طبقة أرفع ، أما إذا اتفق شاعران في الكثرة وتنوع الأغراض ، كان مقياس المفاضلة بينهما جودة الشعر . وهو تصنيف يذكرنا بعلم الإحصاء . وقد راح ابن سلام يوازن بين شاعر وآخر ، ولم يكتف بمعنى الموازنة ، بل نراه يفضل أحدهما ، وفي بعض الأحيان كان يوازن بين الأبيات المفردة والقصائد . 


*المآخذ التي أخذت على الكتاب :* 

عاب عليه الدكتور محمد مندور ، واتهمه *بالسطحية* في نقده ، وأنه لم يتقدم بالنقد الفني إلى الأمام شيئا كبيرا ، وإن كان قد صدر في تحقيقه للنصوص 
عن مذهب صحيح . وحاول أن يدخل في تاريخ الأدب العربي اتجاها نحو التفسير ، ومحاولة للتبويب تقوم على أحكام فنية . 

*ومن المآخذ التي أخذت عليه أيضا ؛ أنه وقع في مثل ما عاب عليه ابن إسحاق،*
فأضاف إلى بعض الجاهليين ما ليس لهم ، وأورد شعرا جاهليا لا يطمئن له . كما أن ملكته الأدبية في تحليل الشعر وتذوقه  ؛ لا تكاد تظهر فيما  كتب ، وملكته الأدبية أضعف بكثير من ملكته العلمية ، فلا يتقدم في تذوق الأدب خطوة عن الذين عاصروه أو سبقوه ،  وقلما نظفر بشئ دقيق حين  نتتبع 
آرائه فيما يتصل بالشعر . وقد انفرد بإضافة الراعي إلى الثلاثة الإسلاميين،
وعده في  طبقتهم ،  دون استناد إلى حجة أو دليل ،  وقد وضع لبيدا في
الطبقة الثالثة ، وطرفة بن العبد في الطبقة الرابعة ، دون إبداء أسباب ، 
وكذلك وضع عمرو بن كلثوم ، والحارث بن حلزة ، وعنترة العبسي ، وسويد بن أبي كاهل في الطبقة السادسة ، على حين وضع في الطبقة الخامسة شعراء
دونهم شهرة ونباهة ذكر ، وقد حدث ذلك أيضا في طبقات الإسلاميين ، فقد وضع الأحوص وعبيد الله بن قيس الرقيات في الطبقة السادسة ، ووضع في الطبقة الخامسة والرابعة من منهم دونهم جودة شعر وكثرة فنون ، وهذا يدل على اضطراب ابن سلام في ترتيب الشعراء في طبقاتهم . 

*ومن المآخذ عليه كذلك ، أنه اضطر في الطبقات الأخيرة أن يسرد الشعراء سردا دون شاهد أو دليل* ،  كما أنه لم يتعرض لمكانة شعراء القرى ،  وقد
أهمل كذلك بعض فحول الشعراء  ، كعمر بن أبي ربيعة ،  والطرماح بن 
حكيم ، والكميت الأزدي ، كما أنه وضع بشامة بن الغدير وأبو زبيد الطائي 
في طبقات الإسلاميين مع أنهما جاهليان . 


*وخلاصة القول* أنه على الرغم من هذه المآخذ ، يظل *كتاب طبقات فحول الشعراء* لمحمد بن سلام الجمحي ، من أهم كتب النقد الأدبي عند العرب ،
ويظل ابن سلام الجمحي من أكثر النقاد صحة ذهن ، ونفاذ بصيرة ، فقد 
كانت الأذكار في النقد مبعثرة لا يربطها رابط ، حتى جاء فضم أشتاتها ، 
وألف بين المتشابه منها بروح علمية قويه ، وكتابه يعتبر أقدم وثائق النقد 
المدونة فيه كثير من آراء الأدباء واللغويين ، التي انتفع بها فيما بعد كبار 
النقاد كالآمدي صاحب الموازنة بين الطائيين  ،  وأبي الفرج الأصفهاني
صاحب كتاب الأغاني . فقد كان كتاب*" طبقات فحول الشعراء* " لمحمد 
بن سلام الجمحي جماع  القول  في الشعر  العربي  القديم  في  العصر 
الجاهلي والعصر الإسلامي .

----------

